# funny joke



## Heat (Mar 27, 2005)

*A young man called his mother and announced excitedly that he had just met the woman of his dreams. Now what should he do? *

*His mother had an idea: "Why don't you send her flowers, and on the card invite her to your place for a home-cooked meal?" *

*He thought this was a great strategy and arranged a date for a week later. His mother called the day after the big date to see how things had gone. *

*"The evening was a disaster," he moaned. *

*"Why, didn't she come over?" asked his mother. *

*"Oh, she came over, but she refused to cook..."   *


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 27, 2005)

lol - that was pretty cute!!!!!


----------

